# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Du lịch giá rẻ > Vé máy bay >  Vé máy bay giá rẻ tuần 3 tháng 02/2012 - Du lịch giá rẻ

## hangnt

Cập nhật của Didau hôm nay sẽ gửi đến bạn khuyến mãi hấp dẫn của các chặn bay.

*Nội địa*

Didau kiểm tra được một số chặng có giá cực kỳ tốt cho khoảng thời gian 20/02 - 26/02.

*Vietnam Airlines*

*Tp.HCM - Đà Nẵng. [thời gian bay khoảng 1h - 1h20p]*
*Giờ khởi hành*: 06:00, 07:30, 08:30, 11:30, 15:30, 17:40, 18:00, 19:30, 20:20, 20:50, 22:00*Giá vé*:
_Lượt đi_: 20/02: 1.450.000 VND  *   21/02 --> 23/02, 25/02, 26/02: 950.000 VND  *  24/02: 1.100.000 VND_Lượt về_: 20/02: 1.450.000 VND  *  21/02 --> 25/02:  1.100.000 VND  *  26/02: 1.280.000 VND
*Tp.HCM - Đà Lạt. [thời gian bay khoảng 50p - 60p]*
*Giờ khởi hành*: 07:30, 14:20, 15:30, 17:10*Giá vé*:
_Lượt đi_: 20/02: 1.100.000 VND  *  21/02, 22/02, 26/02: 800.000 VND  *  23/02: hết vé  *  24/02: 1.700.000 VND  *  25/02: 900.000 VND_Lượt v_ề: 20/02: hết vé  *  21/02 --> 26/02: 800.000 VND
*Tp.HCM - Phú Quốc. [thời gian bay khoảng 1h - 1h20p]*
*Giờ khởi hành*: 06:05, 06:40, 09:50, 10:10, 10:45, 11:05, 13:40, 06:05*Giá vé*:
_Lượt đi_: 20/02: hết vé  *  21/02, 24/02: 1.100.000 VND  *  22/02, 26/02: 800.000 VND  *  23/02, 25/02: 900.000 VND_Lượt về_: 20/02, 21/02, 24/02: hết vé  *  22/02, 25/02: 1.100.000 VND  *  23/02: 1.200.000 VND  *  26/02: 1.320.000 VND

*Hà Nội - Tp.HCM. [thời gian bay khoảng 2h - 2h15p]*
*Giờ khởi hành*: 06:30, 08:15, 08:40, 09:05, 12:05, 13:30, 14:15, 15:00, 15:30, 16:00, 16:10, 17:00*Giá vé*:
_Lượt đi_: 20/02: 2.100.000 VND  *  21/02, 23 --> 25/02: 1.900.000 VND  *  22/02: 1.500.000 VND  *  26/02: 1.700.000 VND_Lượt về_: 20/02: 2.100.000 VND  *  21/02, 23 --> 25/02: 1.900.000 VND  *  22/02: 1.700.000 VND  *  26/02: 1.500.000 VND
*Hà Nội - Nha Trang.[thời gian bay khoảng 2h - 2h15p]* 
*Giờ khởi hành*: 06:15, 09:10, 17:00*Giá vé*:
_Lượt đi_: 20/02: hết vé  *  21 --> 26/02: 2.100.000 VND_Lượt về_: 20/02: 2.300.000 VND  *  21 --> 26/02: 2.100.000 VND

*Huế - Hà Nội. [thời gian bay khoảng 1h - 1h20p]*
*Giờ khởi hành*: 08:00, 14:20, 22:10*Giá vé*:
_Lượt đi_: 20/02: 1.450.000 VND  *  21 --> 23/02, 26/02: 1.100.000 VND  *  24/02: 950.000 VND  *  25/02: 780.000 VND_Lượt về_: 20/02, 23/02, 26/02: 1.780.000 VND  *  21/02, 22/02: 1.450.000 VND  *  24/02, 25/02: 1.600.000 VND
*Bạn có thể đăng ký mua vé máy bay tại đại lý bán vé máy bay*



*Jetstar*

*Hà Nội - Tp.HCM. [thời gian bay khoảng 2h - 2h15p]*
*Giờ khởi hành*: 18:15, 20:40, 21:50, 9:05, 10:05, 10:55, 14:35, 15:20, 16:20, 20:40*Giá vé*:
_Lượt đi_: 20/02: 1.860.000 VND  *  21 --> 23/02: 1.600.000 VND  *  24 --> 26/02: 1.470.000 VND_Lượt về_: 20/02: 1.340.000 VND  *  21 --> 26/02: 1.210.000 VND

*Bạn có thể đăng ký mua vé máy bay tại đại lý bán vé máy bay*


*VietJet Air*

*Tp.HCM - Hà Nội. [thời gian bay khoảng 2h - 2h15p]*
*Giờ khởi hành*: 16:15, 06:15, 11:15*Giá vé*:
_Lượt đi_: 20/02, 21/02, 26/02: 1,650,000 VND  *  22/02, 23/02, 24/02: 1,500,000 VND  *  25/02: 1,800,000 VND_Lượt về_: 20/02, 21/02: 1,800,000 VND  *  22/02, 23/02: 1,650,000 VND  *  24 --> 26/02: 1,500,000 VND
*Bạn có thể đăng ký mua vé máy bay tại đại lý bán vé máy bay*


*Lưu ý: Tất cả giá vé trên đã bao gồm thuế và các loại phụ phí. Riêng các giá vé của Jetstar và VietJet Air là chưa bao gồm phí hành lý ký gửi. Tùy thuộc vào tình trạng chỗ, giá vé cao hơn có thể được áp dụng.

----------


## hangnt

*Quốc tế*

*Tiger Airways*

*Tp.HCM - Singapore: 122$*

*Hà Nội - Singapore: 209$*

Các giá trên là vé khứ hồi, đã bao gồm thuế, phí hành lý và các loại phụ phíGiá vé được cập nhật trong khoảng thời gian từ 1/3 - 10/3/2012

So với khuyến mãi trước thì giá vé đợt này cao hơn khoảng vài đô nhưng giá cũng khá tốt.

*>> Xem chi tiết*



*Air Asia*

*Tp.HCM - Bangkok: 180$*

*Tp.HCM - Kuala Lumpur: 187$*

*Tp.HCM - Jakarta: 206$*

*Hà Nội - Bangkok: 214$*

*Đà Nẵng - Kuala Lumpur: 175$*

Các giá trên là vé khứ hồi, đã bao gồm thuế, phí hành lý và các loại phụ phí

*>> Xem chi tiết*



*Giá khứ hồi đặc biệt đến Mỹ của American Airlines*

*Tp.HCM - Los Angeles: 650$*

Vé khứ hồi, khi đã bao gồm thuế, và các loại phụ phí giá tốt nhất là: 926$

*Tp.HCM - Dallas/Chicago/New York/Orlando*

Vé khứ hồi, khi đã bao gồm thuế, và các loại phụ phí giá tốt nhất là: 1126$

* Điều kiện:

Thời gian bay: Từ nay đến 31/03/2012Thời gian đặt vé: Từ nay đến 29/02/21012Quá cảnh: NaritaTùy vào thời điểm đặt vé, giá vé cao hơn có thể được áp dụng.

Ngoài các điểm đến dưới đây, còn có nhiều điểm khác cũng được khuyến mãi.

----------


## hangnt

** LƯU Ý QUAN TRỌNG*


Tất cả các thông tin về giá vé trên được cập nhật cho khoảng thời gian từ 20/02 - 26/02/2012Didau cập nhật giá vé cho một khoảng thời gian nhất định. Vào thời điểm mà Didau kiểm tra, chúng mình tìm thấy được giá vé đó nhưng giá có thể thay đổi vào thời điểm đặt giữ chỗ và xuất vé.Giá vé khuyến mãi thì số lượng chỉ có hạn trên một số chuyến bay mà hãng quy định.Đối với giá vé Aia Aisa, Tiger Airways, Cebu Pacific là hàng không giá rẻ. Giá vé cập nhật là giá đã bao gồm: phí hành lý 15kg cho chặng bay khứ hồi và phí giao dịch trực tuyến của hãng.

----------

